# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Drukkend gevoel bij ballen

## jeroentjuhh

Hallo,

Ik ben 13 jaar oud en heb sinds 3 dagen last van een soort 
drukkend gevoel bij mijn ballen. Maar ik heb geen last van een gebroken lies of rugpijn.

Kan iemand helpen want ik word er zo langzamerhand helemaal gek van.

mvg

Jeroen

----------


## jeroentjuhh

Hallo,

Het is al over ik denk dat het gewoon met de puberteit te maken had

----------


## Anoniem970

Ik heb het zelfde probleem.
Ik ben 15 jaar oud en ik heb ook een raar gevoel aan mijn rechter bal en soms in mijn onderbuik.
Ik snap dat je ongerust bent.

----------

